# Do you move your bindings around



## Air is free (Dec 14, 2011)

Just curious, do you have one or two pair of bindings for all the boards in your quiver? 

Or do you designate a pair of bindings for each stick?


----------



## shredFAND (Oct 2, 2012)

When I am going to cruise groomers for the day, I would normally run my Arbor Woodie 163 with Drake ltd bindings. They have adjustable baseplates that adjust the stiffness, usually adjusted to be their stiffest. My stance is usually set back slightly and both bindings at positive degrees (+21f,+18b).
For an all mountain day, usually my Smokin Superpark 156 or Forum Destroyer 157, both are fitted with Burton P1's, that are medium flex and are good for everything. My stance on these two boards are setup with a wide stance(20"+) and bindings are set duck stance (+18f,-9b).
For a park day, I ride an Arbor Rogue Status 155 with Burton Cartels, set center, about 22"+ wide, with duck stance (+12f,-9b). The Cartels have a little more flex than my P1's.
Over the years, i have found myself almost exclusively running - degrees on my back binding(duck).Also, +12 front -9back, seems to be where I am most comfortable.While running a duck stance, I cannot slice that perfect carve like I can with + front and back stance.
I could run just one board throughout the season, but I choose to use multiple boards, bindings, boots, and outerwear because snowboarding is a passion of mine that will cease to exist only after I pass on. SNOWBOARDER FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

different bindings on different boards. I like my bindings to complement my board


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

4 bindings for 4 boards


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

3 bindings. 10 boards.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

2 boards 1 pair of bindings... all of my snowboarding involves flying with a 20kg luggage limit


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

4 boards (currently) 6 pairs of bindings... :dizzy:


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

4 bds, 4 bindings


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2 boards 1 binding, but only cause I still don't know which 2nd binding I wanna get. Switching bindings is no option since I want to have both boards ready to ride.


----------



## Air is free (Dec 14, 2011)

Appreciate the replies. I have a friend that uses the same pair (cartels) for park and freeriding and wondered how common that was. I personally have cartels for my phoenix Lando and then forum republics on my YES basic for park.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It's common enough. Cartels are a pretty middle of the road binding, as far as flexibilty and response and so work well in a wide variety of situations.

There is a certain level of inconvienence and hassle with switching bindings. I for some reason never seem to get my bindings dialed back-in exactly like I had them with out some fiddling on the mt.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Currently I switch them around as needed, but that's mostly due to financial issues that prevent me from getting a second pair to mount.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you want to do this as practice get a high-end pair of splitboard bindings (next season's sparks) and then get a set of solid pucks for each non-split board. drill/mill out the pucks some to reduce weight, unless you're #200+


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I always have more bindings than boards.


----------



## Mr.Miyagi (May 21, 2012)

i`ve got 2 pairs of bindings on 2 different boards: one old union contacts for the dirty indoor-slopes in summer, and some new one for the real snow in wintertime, haha...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think I have about 12 or 15 pair:blink: 

12 or 15 pair may seem like a lot:dunno: but I got about 20 boards

I just got a pair of Burton Freestyles from Value Village for $5, no discs.
& a pair of Burton CFX's

I think I have all the pieces to build me the ultimate Franken-binding.:eusa_clap:


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I think I have about 12 or 15 pair:blink:
> 
> 12 or 15 pair may seem like a lot:dunno: but I got about 20 boards


Everything in use or do you also count the antike puristical ones with pure plastic straps without any padding n stuff rotting somwhere in a shed? 
Got rid of all these old ones: a guy from a shop was keen on them to use them for rental boards :laugh:


----------



## BigAL (Feb 19, 2013)

2 boards and 6 bindings.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

currently 2 boards one pair of bindings, 
but next season one board is getting retired and will have 2 board and 2 sets of bindings


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

neni said:


> Everything in use or do you also count the antike puristical ones with pure plastic straps without any padding n stuff rotting somwhere in a shed?
> Got rid of all these old ones: a guy from a shop was keen on them to use them for rental boards


I could & used to use all of them. Almost every pair I had before this season was/is a size Large. 

I had a pair of Ride EX's @ the beginning of the season, which I loved.
A buddy offered to trade me his brand new 2013 Burton Freestyle bindings + $ 60 bucks for my beat up looking, yet super solid 2011 EX's.

The Freestyles were just a bit too big, I couldn't get the straps as tight as I wanted. That wasn't that bad though:icon_scratch: 
The problem was, my go to deck & my Pow board are not regular widths.
I have a NS Heritage X 157, bought brand new off Craigslist for $225. But the guy only had this & an Evo in a 153. The Heritage was actually posted as just the Heritage, No X.

I didn't know until a few days later

Anyway...With a size 9 boot, on a wide board with bindings that are too big, even with the straps somewhat tight,
My heels were way too far back towards the heel side edge, my toes weren't even close to the toe side edge of the board. 

It zapped my heel side carving power, I had none.

The size 9 in a Ride boot is just a wee bit smaller than all my past boots, I can use some of the bindings but I've done all the adjustments you can do & all the straps bottom out before I can get it as tight as I like.

Rideable, but not enjoyable. If you like your binders cranked up tight Neni, as I do as well. It would be like riding about 6 or 7 clicks of the ratchet from where you like it.

Bought a few more sets for cheap. Then mentioned on bomberonline that I was looking for a pair, some dude offered me his used Nidecker Carbon 900's for $200 Never heard of them + $200 for used bindings? Uh, I don't think so

After doing a little research, hmm.. They seemed like exactly what I had been looking for:icon_scratch: 

Used my magical Craigslist powers, conjured some up for $60, with spare ratchets. Much cooler:thumbsup: But they were in Seattle, I can't go to the states:thumbsdown:

About a month later & with less than a week left of the season, he emailed me back & said he was coming to Vancouver. 
So far I've only got a couple half days on them, just to try them out, but ya, they are exactly the binding I was looking for.

They compliment my NS Heritage X perfectly



I don't really like how awesome it looks as a whole though:blink:
Pretty sure it makes the top 10 list of boards people are eying up to steal every time I go.

I always lock it up though, except when I'm using it as bait


TT


Neni, can't you see the Nidecker building from your balcony? :cheeky4:
Maybe you should go across the street & try a few pairs out?

They have a real sexy black on black binding too, just they way you like em.
Betcha, they'd look pretty sweet on that Jones board.

These are the ones I got.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Neni, can't you see the Nidecker building from your balcony? :cheeky4:
> Maybe you should go across the street & try a few pairs out?
> 
> They have a real sexy black on black binding too, just they way you like em.
> Betcha, they'd look pretty sweet on that Jones board.


I bet, black-orange ones would also look nice on it :laugh: and if I for some reason don't like them, they'd be a nice present for the hubby


----------



## Girvs (May 14, 2013)

Currently have two sets of bindings for my four boards.
Have some Ride Rodeos for my park Pickle and some El Hefe for my Mans board, Infinite and Ultra Dream, I am however intending on picking up some Capo's so I can just leave the El Hefe's on the mansboard and swap the Capo's between the other two.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

timmytard said:


> These are the ones I got.


Just learned that them Nidecker ones are no option for me. No high-back rotation... shame, found a pair in M. Ok, next one... Ride El Hefe. No size M to find in Europe. Well... no sales luck this time; I seem to have to wait till the '14 stuff is out.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Are you sure you are looking @ the right bindings?:icon_scratch:

I didn't notice yesterday that the bindings name is actually "fancy black" 

They do have high back rotation, you can see it in the pics.:thumbsup:

The ones I got have it & they are probably 10 years old, pretty sure they all have it?:dunno:


TT


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't think having a different set of bindings for each board is necessary unless you actually NEED it. For my case I have Rome 390 Boss which work well for both my park and freeride boards, and I am pretty sure I am not shredding at a high enough level skill level to find myself pushing the limits of my all-mountain bindings. I would guess that a lot of riders buy different bindings even when their skill set cannot even justify the need for purchase. I take off my bindings when I wax anyway, so it's not an inconvenience to swap them between decks..


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

3 boards and 3 bindings, 2 c60, one diode. I like to have same/similar flex


----------

